# Black Screen - Acer Aspire 5100



## MMestre (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey,

My Acer Aspire 5100, without previous warning of trouble, doesn't boot anymore.

I press the power button, it goes green, the fan works, but nothing more happens than a black screen. 

I've searched the forum and the web and it seems a bios issue.

I've already tried to remove RAM, one at a time, but didn't work.

I*s there a way to flash the bios with an usb?*

I've seen solutions similar, but not to this model, only to aspire one...

I've also seen some people asking the forum, but no one got a good answer...

I'm very grateful if someone gives me a clue of what I could do.

I'm desperate... :sigh:

Greeting from Portugal


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi MMestre,

The problem with your laptop computer could be a bad videocard, inverter, or a bad LCD screen. First, try connecting an external monitor to the VGA port on the laptop. Turn on the computer and see if you are able to get a picture through the external monitor. Also, you can shine a flashlight on the screen and see if you are able to see any faint images.


----------

